# Ferry finally booked...15th Jan to Bilbao!



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)




----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Have fun


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Blimey. !!!
Any more book up and the Uk will be empty of vans 

Where you going nice ??


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

It has to be Spain or Portugal or this is in the wrong forum


----------



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

Plan is to spend the first night at the ferry terminal (1800 arrival), then Salamanca, Caceres, then probably Algarve...ish!


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

We won't be too far behind you  Scotland in Janusry and then back into Europe towards Croatia for early March 

safe travels !!


----------



## peterthebruce (Jun 21, 2006)

is it OK to stay on the ferry terminal at Bilbao after the crossing at this time of day. I have stayed on various ferry terminals _before_ a crossing but not after one. I have never been to Bilbao before so don't know.

While I am here, which way are you planning to travel through Spainto get to the warm bits? I have been to Santander before and travelled via Valladolid to Madrid and stayed at Aranjuez but from Bilbao I may go through Zaragoza.


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

peterthebruce said:


> is it OK to stay on the ferry terminal at Bilbao after the crossing at this time of day. I have stayed on various ferry terminals _before_ a crossing but not after one. I have never been to Bilbao before so don't know.
> 
> While I am here, which way are you planning to travel through Spainto get to the warm bits? I have been to Santander before and travelled via Valladolid to Madrid and stayed at Aranjuez but from Bilbao I may go through Zaragoza.


You can stay on the docks at Bilbao which we did along with others back in November.
It depends where you are going but we are on La Manga and travelled through Madrid.
Nice weather at the moment, 21 deg. today.

Mike


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

just to remind everyone a gent from zaragosa posted this last year may give it a go


Hi we are from Zaragoza. If you want visit my city the "Camping ciudad de Zaragoza" is a good place, but you have alternatives.

In Zaragoza. I recommend parking in front of the Basilica of El Pilar, across the river. It is a car park. No change of water, no electricity. You must cross the bridge and you're right in the city-heart. Free.

Coordinates: N41 ° 39'42 "W0 ° 52'49"

Regards
carlos y pilar


----------



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

We've not been to Bilbao either, but understand from reading posts on here that it's possible. There are (at least) 2 MHF members on the crossing on 15th Jan, and we are both planning to park up for the night. Our probable route from there will be Salamanca, Caceres, Seville, the west to Tavira and onwards along the Algarve. When the rest of the country has warmed up a bit, we will probably explore up the west coast, then along the north coast of Spain and back for another meander through France.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Spot*

There is a cracking spot for wilding going east from Bilbao. Right on the cliffs overlooking the sea.

If I can find it on google earth I will let you have the GPS.

Not heading that way now until around March.

TM


----------



## peterthebruce (Jun 21, 2006)

Thanks for the info. Checked my booking and looks like we will be joining you on Jan 15th to Bilbao. We will head down towards south of Valencia near Gandia to start so may join you and others on the parking in Bilbao and then go via Zaragoza the next day.


----------



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

That's great news...the more the merrier!


----------



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

Anyone else crossing on this date?


----------



## Gary1944 (Feb 21, 2009)

alphadee said:


> Anyone else crossing on this date?


Afraid not, tunnel booked for very early 24th Jan then poss Evreux/Chartres, then a couple of choices towards Bordeaux, Larouletta near Spanish border, Burgos, Salamanca, Caceres and then La Rosaleda in Conil de le Frontera for a month. Return should take about 8/9 days via Portugal.

Fingers crossed for the weather!

Gary


----------

